# My auction haul



## gwill65074 (4 mo ago)

These are locomotives I won at a local auction where live. 7 are 1970's Rivarossi, 3 are Broadway Limited, 2 are Athern, 1 is IHC, 1 is Bachman, 1 is Mehno RSO and the Brass 4-6-2 is by Hallmark Models. No information on the tenders. The 5408 is a Rivarossi 4-6-4 Hudson hospital train with 8 or 9 cars and there is another 5 or 6 military cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In the future, please post one thread instead of multiple threads.


----------



## gwill65074 (4 mo ago)

Sorry,I tried to do that but the page said only 10 photos allowed. How do I change that? Glen


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is ten photos per post. Post 10 then save it and create a second post.


----------

